# 1800's S.H. Ransom & Co. Wood Stove



## sbarber (Aug 6, 2014)

Just bought my first house and there is a lot of old stuff left behind.  This woodstove is a S.H. Ransom, I've done a little research on it and seems to be from the late 1800's.  I also learned that there were a ton of foundries in my area back then (Albany, NY)  And apparently Ransom was a family that had quite a few different casting companies, at least that's what I gathered in my quick bit of research.  What I didn't find was any information about the particular woodstove that was left at my house.

I'm interested in finding out when it was made and the history behind it and the company.  And of course I'm wondering if it is rare and/or worth anything. 

If anybody has any info about it please share it.

Thanks,


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a very interesting design. Your stove is a unique example of very detailed casting. It is a Victorian house style stove and fairly rare I think. You might be pleased with what that stove would sell for fully restored. It wouldn't surprise me if this stove was desired by some museums. You might want to contact the Albany Museum of History and Art. From what I've read Albany and Troy were once one of the stove capitals of the US.
http://www.hoxsie.org/2011/06/ransom-rathbone-stove-works.html

For an appraisal contact good restorers and antique stove stores. I would guess this stove is worth several thousand complete and restored to the right buyer.
http://www.millcreekantiques.com/woodstoves.html
http://antiquestoves.net/dir/gts-home


----------



## Owen1508 (Aug 6, 2014)

Great stove.  It really is a piece of history.  BG I also have read the same about the Troy and Albany areas.  In fact US Stove traces it's start back to Perry stove works in Albany. So no suprise you found such a great stove in the Albany area......
Proud to be NY born and rasied!


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2014)

I was NY born and raised. Got the heck out of there the moment I left school.  j/k upstate has some beautiful spots.


----------



## begreen (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking at the stove again I am wondering if it is complete. Did it have legs at one point?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2014)

begreen said:


> I was NY born and raised. Got the heck out of there the moment I left school.  j/k upstate has some beautiful spots.



Driving down from Niagara between two finger lakes I told my wife that it was really beautiful country and I could live around there. A few minutes later I passed a yard with the biggest snow removal equipment I have ever seen in my life. 

I pushed down on the accelerator a little more.


----------

